# Hunting Morels in Monroe County



## crushed noodle

:roll: Hi, we are going to try to find some morels in our area soon..First time doing so. Location is key. We have heavy pine areas not far from here. BUT it is on water company property, Was going to call and get permission to look around. But these trees re not cedar trees the are the jack pines, I think. Sandy storm destroyed a big stand of them, shame. Would morels be growing in these types of pine? And where else should we be looking. Apple trees old orchards are good as well, that too is on private property. Help please? We started mushroom hunting last year..is that any mushroom clubs nearby that we could join? Also what is the correct substrate to grow button mushrooms at home..seen many videos, very confusing.


----------



## morelsxs

Here is a good link to get you started: 

http://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/2013/02/24/morels-and-how-to-find-them/

Read as much as you can and apply what you read by getting out in the woods. Knowledge will definitely increase your chances of finding them. Better to apply that knowledge while in the woods rather than walking around aimlessly. I have though, on many occasions, found them by pure luck. When I tried to figure out why they were there based on what I read, there was no rhyme or reason. Best of luck!!


----------



## athomas

I am in Northampton co... so if you hear of anyone finding some in Monroe Please let me know .. also I would love to find someone to go hunting with .


----------



## crushed noodle

there is one club but it way to far for us.. Eastern Penn Mushroomers 
3119 Parker Dr 
Lancaster, PA 17601-1634 
USA
Email: [email protected]

Website: http://www.epennmushroomers.org

I can not bllieve there are no clubs near this area. There was one in Milford Pa. I have to find them..again


----------



## athomas

Crushed I found the club.." Eastern Penn Mushroomers" 717- 846-1225 [email protected]


----------



## crushed noodle

i'll look them up. I know we missed the morels..darn it. My husband also like the hunt as well. You can call me by my real name, Linda. crushed is just my sense of humor.. Have you gone out yet?


----------



## crushed noodle

Looked them up..way too far away..we are up in the Poconos.


----------



## Juliamanita

7 years later in Monroe county... I found 2 morels this season so far! They do grow here. Soooo hard to find though.


----------



## Mtm

crushed noodle said:


> :roll: Hi, we are going to try to find some morels in our area soon..First time doing so. Location is key. We have heavy pine areas not far from here. BUT it is on water company property, Was going to call and get permission to look around. But these trees re not cedar trees the are the jack pines, I think. Sandy storm destroyed a big stand of them, shame. Would morels be growing in these types of pine? And where else should we be looking. Apple trees old orchards are good as well, that too is on private property. Help please? We started mushroom hunting last year..is that any mushroom clubs nearby that we could join? Also what is the correct substrate to grow button mushrooms at home..seen many videos, very confusing.


 i;m near jack frost ski area i only have one spot that has 4-6 morels pop up every year try checking out controled burn areas near hypsy gap


----------

